# keyboard track in A major



## Crassus (Nov 4, 2013)

can you give me some feedback on one of my lastest creations?


__
https://soundcloud.com/neidhart%2Fdragonfly

thanks in advance for any critic you are able to provide! :tiphat:


----------



## Matsps (Jan 13, 2014)

Sounds like a nice piece.  Would be nice to hear it on a proper piano or with better samples; it definitely deserves better treatment than MIDI!


----------

